# DILATED!



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Heather is starting to dilate, folks. She's only at 1cm, but that's more than she was at last Friday's appointment! (Which was not at all.)

Won't be long now, guys.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Baby McAfee is on the way!  Be sure to create him or her a KindleBoards account.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hope you bought many virtual cigars!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Good luck!      (I thought "Dilated" was the name of a new horror story when I saw the post!)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I was thinking Dilated eyes as that is what just had done at the doc  

Wohooo, how exiting.  .


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Very exciting!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Yipee Heather & David!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Good luck!  (I thought "Dilated" was the name of a new horror story when I saw the post!)


Nah, then he'd have posted in the Book Bazaar or Writer's Cafe....


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Nah, then he'd have posted in the Book Bazaar or Writer's Cafe....


I never look to see where it's posted, I just use "unread posts since last visit".


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

A baby!! Wooo! Congrats to both of you 

Melissa


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Heather is starting to dilate, folks. She's only at 1cm, but that's more than she was at last Friday's appointment! (Which was not at all.)
> 
> Won't be long now, guys.


Very exciting to have a baby on the way. But I wouldn't pass out the cigars just yet. I think I was at 2 cms for a couple of weeks... then DD stayed put a week past my due date. To this day, she still likes to keep me waiting 

Keep us updated!!


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck to both of you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Bonbonlover said:


> Very exciting to have a baby on the way. But I wouldn't pass out the cigars just yet. I think I was at 2 cms for a couple of weeks... then DD stayed put a week past my due date. To this day, she still likes to keep me waiting
> 
> Keep us updated!!


Yeah, I know. But I'm still excited. It could take another 2 weeks, or she could go into labor tomorrow. Just means that it could come at any time.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How exciting!  Best wishes for a smooth and safe delivery of your bundle of joy!


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Woo Hoo! Congratulations Heather & David!!!!  ***sending healthy delivery dust your way***


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

David McAfee said:


> Yeah, I know. But I'm still excited. It could take another 2 weeks, or she could go into labor tomorrow. Just means that it could come at any time.


LOL, my first thought was "yeah, poor guy doesn't even know"... but at least you are aware... I was 4 for a freaking MONTH with my 2nd. And STILL had 36 hours of labor. Little girl has always known how to make an entrance. She's almost 8 now. They say you forget, me... I'm waiting to forgive 

Seriously though, super excited for you guys! I absolutely adore babies.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats! How exciting! Give Heather lots of love and support from us!


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

How exciting! Best of luck welcoming the new little one to the world.


----------



## Cathymw (May 27, 2010)

Yay!  I can't wait for your next announcement!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh! What an exciting time!

Do you know, just yesterday I found myself thinking about Heather and you, and wondering just when the baby would arrive. There must have been some powerful vibes going on.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh, so exciting!! I am looking forward to seeing baby pictures eventually!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! How exciting!


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

Woohoo!! Bring on the contractions and fluffy pillows!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

hahaha.. I can see it now.. 5 minutes to kickoff SuperBowl Sunday, Heather says, "David, we need to go now.. it's time" David says, "what NOW??!! You've been dilated since Jan 13th and it's now over a month later and you're telling me NOW?"


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Woohoooooo!  Best wishes to you and Heather for a speedy delivery. Can't wait to see pictures of the baby.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I was thinking Dilated eyes as that is what just had done at the doc
> 
> Wohooo, how exiting. .


That is just what I thought! I have an eye exam this PM.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Yay! The countdown begins. Rest while you can, both of you.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Chinese food, lots of Chinese food!  Always worked to speed things up for me anyway...


----------



## ericbt (Nov 7, 2010)

Congrats!  It'll change your life forever, in the best possible way.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe it's time already. 
Best wishes.  And of course we want pictures ASAP. 
deb


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Can men have something dilated? LOL


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

drdln (dr s dhillon) said:


> Can men have something dilated? LOL


They CAN, but they probably don't want to (unless it's their eyes).


----------

